# تصميم ارت كام جديد رباعي المحور



## داود بن داود (21 ديسمبر 2011)

طلب من أحد الأخوة تصميم هذا الموديل وبصراحة كان هذا التصميم الثاني لي ما رأيكم؟​ 




والحمد لله كانت هذه هي النتيجة












​


----------



## moudelist (21 ديسمبر 2011)

تهانينا
عمل جميل 
على اي مكن تم حفر هذا العمل هل من الممكن ان نرى صورة المكن والروبري اكس
وهل رسمت على الارت كام كل العمل 
تقبل فائف احترامي


----------



## داود بن داود (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*artcam 4 axis work*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا العمل تصميم فقط على الأرت كام وذلك منذ يومين ... فقط ان شاء الله اذا تم تنفيذه سأضع صورة للعمل النهائي هنا
​


----------



## hassan_C4d (8 أغسطس 2012)

لو سمحت يا شيخ هاني .. ارفع الصور تاني ..


----------



## داود بن داود (8 أغسطس 2012)

الصورة مرة أخرى ...


----------



## طهيري (9 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي داود هل يمكن انجازعملك علي ارت كام 2008 مع اخراج له جي كود وكيف وبشرح وجيز 
مع كل تقدير واحترام في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------

